# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  World of Warcraft tiếp tục khẳng định vị thế "nhà vua"

## thanhtungbooking

Bản mở rộng mới nhất của *World of Warcraft*, *Warlords of Draenor* đã một lần nữa đẩy lượng người sử dụng trả phí tháng của ông vua MMORPG vượt qua cột mốc 10 triệu người. Theo chia sẻ của hãng Blizzard cho biết, 3,3 triệu bản đã được tiêu thụ nhanh chóng trong vòng 24 giờ đầu tiên.

Hình ảnh từ phim CG của Warlords of Draenor


“_Chúng tôi rất vui vì có nhiều người chơi truy cập vào thế giới của Warlords of Draenor ngay trong ngày đầu tiên và có tỏ ra vô cùng thích thú tuyệt vời với những nội dung mới_”, ông Mike Morhaime, CEO của Blizzard Entertainment, chia sẻ cảm nhận về thông tin đáng mừng này.
“_Toàn thể nhân viên đội ngũ phát triển đã đổ nhiều tâm huyết và đam mê vào bản mở rộng này, và chúng tôi chân trọng tất cả những lời nói tốt đẹp từ phía người chơi và cả sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình mà họ tiếp tục dành cho World of Warcraft trong nhiều năm qua_”.

Biểu đồ hiện thị số lượng người sử dụng trả phí tháng của World of Warcraft qua từng phiên bản mở rộng


Tất nhiên, Blizzard cũng có đề cập tới những khó khăn để ra mắt được phiên bản mới này, và họ cam kết sẽ nhanh chóng khắc phục các lỗi kỹ thuật mới phát sinh và có đền bù xứng đáng tới những người chơi bị ảnh hưởng.
Kể từ chính thức được phát hành từ ngày 13 tháng 11 cho tới nay, Warlords of Draenor đã nhận được rất lời khen ngợi từ nhiều trang tin tức game danh tiếng trên thế giới như GameSpot, PC Gamer, IGN, Polygon… Các chuyên gia đánh giá rằng đây là phiên bản mở rộng lớn nhất, có nhiều thay đổi nhất cả về phương diện đồ họa lẫn nội dung gameplay của *World of Warcraft* trong suốt 10 năm qua.

World of Warcraft tiếp tục khẳng định vị thế nhà vua


Về phía người chơi, game thủ ở khắp nơi trên thế giới đều vô cùng háo hức để được khám phá phiên bản này, thậm chí có nhiều người đã bỏ thế giới *WoW* từ lâu nhưng cũng không thể kiềm lòng và quyết định quay lại với “_mối tình lớn_” của mình.
Dựa trên tin tức nóng hổi này, chúng ta có thể thấy rằng phát biểu gần đây của ông Ion Hazzikostas, trưởng thiết kế của Blizzard, khi trả lời CNET rằng *World of Warcraft* sẽ còn tồn tại đến năm 2024 là hoàn toàn có cơ sở. Và nếu cứ giữ được phong độ như hiện nay thì điều đó hoàn toàn có thể trở thành sự thực và cái ngày “_nhà vua_” bị lật đổ vẫn còn ở rất rất xa.
>>*World of Warcraft - vua MMORPG sẽ còn tồn tại đến năm 2024*

----------

